# Can a regular blood test detect cancer or AIDS?



## adorado

Does anybody know if cancer or AIDS can be detected with a regular blood test? Or, could the results of a blood test be perfectly normal when being seriously ill? 

Thanks


----------



## polo9n

i don't think so, HIV and cancer....i doubt it...u should go to get a specific body check if u afraid something wrong.


----------



## smree

With a blood test your doctor usually specifies what to test for i.e bacteria in stomach, sugar levels, hormone levels, cell count etc depending on your symptoms.

A hiv test wouldn't be included unless specified by doctor.


----------



## adorado

This is just curiosity...

I presume the results of a blood test could indicate that more tests should be done, for example if the white cells are too low, etc...

Any doctors around? 

Thanks


----------



## ajapale

[broken link removed] has a Q&A section. You could post your question there.

Searching that site for 'blood+test' gave [broken link removed].


----------



## jasconius

Simple test I had done recently covered cholestrol, diabetes and prostate cancer.


----------



## 26cb

I believe that you must request an HIV test.....


----------



## Purple

Insurance companies require that you tell them if you have ever had a HIV test. If you don't want to have to tell fibs then give blood as they will test it for HIV and let you know if the results are bad.


----------



## ClubMan

Purple said:


> If you don't want to have to tell fibs then give blood as they will test it for HIV and let you know if the results are bad.


In all likelyhood you won't be allowed donate blood if you are at risk of _HIV_ infection and answer the *lengthy *_IBTS _[broken link removed] honestly. It's also quite irresponsible to take the risk of infecting others (including the _IBTS _staff) by attempting to donate blood in such a situation just to get a free blood test.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

I know for a fact (Doctor told me very recently) that blood tests only test for very specific things.

For example, your blood test may show that you're fighting an infection, but it won't tell you which infection unless you test for it.


----------



## sherib

There is a blood test for prostatic cancer in men, the result of which indicates whether or not further investigation is required. All men over 50 should have this test and it's easily arranged by their G.P.



> From Control of Communicable Diseases 2000
> Most persons infected with HIV develop detectable antibodies within 1-3 months after infection.





> Irish Health.com
> A person's blood is tested for the disease-fighting proteins (antibodies) to HIV. Two types of antibody tests — ELISA and Western Blot — are used to identify HIV infection. Saliva and urine can also be tested for HIV. A person who is tested for HIV should also receive counselling from a trained HIV/AIDS specialist. In Ireland, many people are routinely tested for AIDS when applying for life assurance.


 
Anyone contemplating this test should see their G.P. or go to an STD Clinic.


----------



## MsPBL

On 'regular' blood tests, ie a routine non specific screen,  what is usually requested are Full blood count, liver function, kidney function, cholesterol, glucose(diabetes), thyroid function and prostate usually from men over 50. If you want a HIV test you have to request it and it takes a little longer to come back from the lab. If you do have 'illness' something will show up on your full blood count for example high white cells will show infection. 
If you want an additional blood test, you should mention it before the needle comes out!!


----------

